# Afghanistan carries out rare executions



## GAP (8 Oct 2007)

Afghanistan carries out rare executions
Article Link

KABUL (AFP) — Afghanistan has put 15 people to death for various crimes including murder, government officials told AFP, in the first confirmed executions in more than three years.

The convicted criminals were shot dead in a Kabul prison late on Sunday, a senior official said on condition of anonymity. 

"Fifteen people who were convicted earlier were executed," the official said, adding that most had been found guilty of murder.

The national head of prisons, Abdul Salaam Asmat, confirmed 15 were put to death at Afghanistan's largest prison Pul-i-Charki. He refused to give details.

The last known execution by the post-Taliban government of President Hamid Karzai was in April 2004 when military commander Abdullah Shah was killed with a single bullet after being convicted for a spate of murders.

A Supreme Court spokesman, Wakil Omari, told AFP that other people were believed to have been executed in secret since then, but he had no details.

Around 300 people are on death row, a judge told AFP on condition of anonymity.
More on link


----------



## geo (8 Oct 2007)

While I do not condemn the Afghan gov't for taking care of business, I do not agree with their decision, of refusing to provide details.

Secrets always has a tendency to come back & bite you on the a$$


----------



## Flip (8 Oct 2007)

On the other hand Geo, details of these executions would or will 
provide grist for the liberal mill.

One bunch of evil warlords executing other evil warlords or something like that.


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2007)

Sounds like a good start to me.


----------



## geo (8 Oct 2007)

Flip,
the simple announcement that there have been XX executions in Afghanistan will do that.... cause they can't be civilized if they execute people..... VS how we treat our criminals over here.


----------



## MikeM (8 Oct 2007)

+1 Flawed


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Oct 2007)

Executing terrorists is a good thing.They wont be killing anymore Afghans or NATO troops. I like the comment made on a US blog about this.



> Well then, let me be the first to dis-invite the Dutch to the little ass-kicking contest we are hosting in Afghanistan.  If handing over terrorists who are killing your soldiers with IEDs and sniper fire because they might receive death as a penalty for doing that, then pack your things and head back to your tulips and your hash bars.  Oh, and feel free to take your Taliban and Al-Qaeda prisoners with you, so you can house, feed, and wait on them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## geo (9 Oct 2007)

T6,
The article states that 15 were executed & that "most" of those executed were murderers... nothing is said that they were AQ or TB.  They could just as well have been muggers and theives.

I don't understand the context of the thread content you have posted.  What is the bitch against the Dutch.  Their troops have done good work & provided good support in Afghanistan.  Wassup?


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Oct 2007)

This is the context and is aimed at the politicians and not the troops.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20071008/ap_on_re_as/afghanistan;_ylt=AryQIh8P5hDaQxXdWyMvmTFn.3QA



> The 15 deaths could complicate relationships between the government and some NATO countries with military forces here. Foreign troops often hand over captured militants to the Afghan government, raising the question of whether countries that do not use the death penalty might stop surrendering prisoners.
> 
> The Netherlands was one of the first to criticize the Afghan announcement, calling the executions "extremely unwelcome." But it also said Dutch troops would continue to transfer militants to the Afghan government, saying it had an agreement protecting those prisoners from execution.


----------



## geo (9 Oct 2007)

Ahhh... check.

Heh.... the Red Cross has been recommending that Canada build & staff it's own detention facilities in Afghanistan for the very same reasons.  Thankfuly, the Gov't has decided NOT to entertain that silly proposal.


----------



## geo (9 Oct 2007)

Anyway, considering the large number of TB & AQ that have been captured & handed over to the Afghan gov't, only finding 15 to be so downright rotten as being incorrigible is not too bad.


----------



## tomahawk6 (9 Oct 2007)

Unfortunately terrorists like criminals that are released from prison go back to what they know best. Changing them is not going to happen. Execution of hardened terrorists is the best policy. Afghanistan prisons are not set up for life sentences.


----------



## GAP (9 Oct 2007)

Afghanistan to carry out more executions of convicted felons, after 15 shot to death 
The Associated Press Monday, October 8, 2007 
Article Link

 KABUL, Afghanistan: Afghanistan will continue with executions of inmates on death row, despite international concern over the recent killing of 15 convicted prisoners by gunfire at the country's main prison, a presidential spokesman said Tuesday.

Humayun Hamidzada, the spokesman for President Hamid Karzai said that executions at Pol-i-Charki prison the outskirts of Kabul will be a lesson "for those who are committing such crimes, as murder, kidnapping, adultery and rapes."

Afghanistan on Sunday executed 15 prisoners by gunfire, including a man convicted of killing three foreign journalists during the U.S.-led invasion that toppled the Taliban regime in late 2001, officials said. Other crimes committed by those executed included kidnapping, adultery and armed robbery.

On Monday the U.N. protested the executions, which could complicate some NATO countries' Afghan missions because they oppose the death penalty.

The mass execution took place according to Afghan law, which calls for condemned prisoners to be shot to death, said Abdul Salam Ismat, who oversees Afghanistan's prisons.

The decision was made following pressure "from the people, from the law and the victims of the crimes," Hamidzada said.


----------



## geo (9 Oct 2007)

Terrorists - OK, no problem
Murder - OK, no problem
Rape - OK, no problem
Execution for adultery?  While I don't condone it, 

I remember reading a news article that a woman in Saudi was raped while traveling alone.  The courts convicted her of adultery because she was traveling alone & thus....looking for it!.

Pressure from the people could be from a husband who has arranged for the incident.


----------



## MG34 (10 Oct 2007)

You cannot attach Western values to an Afghan soultion, they have their laws we have ours.If only the left wing loonies and alot more folks in the west would hoist that aboard there would be alot less hand wringing and bleeding of hearts.


----------



## GAP (11 Oct 2007)

Afghan ambassador defends executions
ALAN FREEMAN From Thursday's Globe and Mail October 11, 2007 at 1:52 AM EDT
Article Link

OTTAWA — Afghanistan's ambassador to Canada says his government's decision to resume executions is a reaction to growing criminality in the country and not a sign of a return to the Islamic fundamentalism of the former Taliban regime.

“This is not a society run by hard-core religious fanatics whose word is higher than any other law,” Omar Samad said in an interview. “This is a society where people have all the freedoms that they didn't have six years before.”

On Sunday, the government of President Hamid Karzai lifted a moratorium on the death penalty and allowed the firing-squad execution of 15 convicted criminals, sparking an outcry from civil-rights advocates and the United Nations.

Mr. Samad insisted Afghanistan is a profoundly different place than it was under the Taliban, but said the Afghan public expects the government to abide by its own constitution, which allows for capital punishment.
More on link


----------



## Douke (11 Oct 2007)

I have no problem with death penalty for murder or terrorism and other major crimes... Like previously said we cannot just translate this into our own context without taking their culture into consideration. But execution for adultery, I really cannot get myself into supporting this... Adultery is not deeply dangerous for society, whatever the culture, I really can't see a valid reason to execute them. I sincerly hope Canadian governement won't support death penalty for adultery controvenants.

Douke


----------



## GAP (11 Oct 2007)

As much as I disagree with the death penalty for adultery, I see a lot of hypocrisy in not objecting to other executions, but to this one...IT IS NOT OUR CULTURE!!


----------



## Douke (11 Oct 2007)

Well in my opinion the threat someone pose to a society is independant of culture, and supporting a governement that does actions going against what Canada believes in is just as hypocrit... Just a thought.

Douke


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Oct 2007)

MG34 said:
			
		

> You cannot attach Western values to an Afghan soultion, they have their laws we have ours.



+1

MG34!

Wes


----------

